# Co2,, Diy Systems



## JOHNTANKED (May 15, 2013)

Check this out, My CO2 video I put on YOUTUBE , 

DIY CO2 Parts and setup Requirements - YouTube

Tell me wot you think, plz

JOHNTANKED*old dude


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Moved to right forum.


----------

